# My avatar



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I have added an avatar. This is what I like to do when I am not shooting and of course when it is not too cold and there is snow on the ground. Keeps me in shape so I can run back and forth changing targets after I fill them full of holes.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

This is mine. Pretty much does the same as yours, but I don't have to pedal. :smt033

BTW.....welcome to the forum.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

But, but, but...
They both have only two wheels.
Won't they fall over?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> But, but, but...
> They both have only two wheels.
> Won't they fall over?


Only if you don't put your feet down.

On a good day, when I come to a stop, I can balance my bike without putting my feet down for about 20 seconds. On dirt bikes, I can go as long as 40 seconds or so.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

When your feet are locked to the pedals you must remember to unlock them "before" you stop. If you forget, that is when the falling over starts. Usually you only do it once. I hit a dog once, broke my collar bone and had to stop shooting for 2 months - that hurt more than the broken bone.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> But, but, but...
> They both have only two wheels.
> Won't they fall over?


Of course they will, they haven't the stamina.....

They're too tyred.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Funny thing about 2 wheels , when you fall and your wife's on the back you end up with one of these.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

That is a sweeeet looking ride.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

CW said:


> Of course they will, they haven't the stamina.....
> 
> They're too tyred.


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

They're too tyred.

No they're TWO TYRED!

GW


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

goldwing said:


> They're too tyred. No they're TWO TYRED! GW


I wrote it that way for those challenged with homonymical double entendre. two tired[wheel] + too tired[weak]... too tyred.....

Yea, Jonny Carson was right: Never dissect a joke, it dies on the table.


----------



## Izzard (Mar 6, 2017)

I would like to have that ride.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Yes I have changed my avatar and now this thread doesn't make sense because I would never try to ride one of those guys even on a good day.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Argon18smith said:


> ...I would never try to ride one of those guys even on a good day.


...But they give you all those handles to hang onto.

Golly... Bambi wouldn't hurt you, would he?


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

He would be more scared of me than I would of him, however, this would have been close to the rut and sometimes these guys lose all common sense. I would never lose mine.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

About 30 years ago, I travelled from Los Angeles (where I then lived) to Eureka, California, to go hunting with an old friend who was one of the athletic coaches for Humboldt State University.
We spent four days camping out and slowly walking the woods, in search of at least one deer worthy of harvest. But we saw nothing useful—only scat.

When we went back to Eureka, he showed me the menagerie that the university kept, for student instruction. It included one beautiful buck with a huge coat-rack, and he was pretty tame.
So we snuck into his enclosure and hung our deer tags on his antlers. Then we both went our separate ways.


----------



## Auriemma (Feb 19, 2017)

This is mine... it's all wrong for a firearm forum. 

Look down the muzzle.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey wait a minute!

Who the Hell changed *MY* avatar? :smt076

Oh wait......I did. Never mind.


----------

